# ''Don't touch the ears''



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I've been looking through the Skipmyre GSD breeders website as I would love a GSD in the future (long way off) and think they're a stunning breed. I was reading the testimonials and looking at the gallery. There is a pattern of people saying ''So if your lucky enough to be chosen for a Skipmyre puppy and can wrestle one from Irenes arms then do but remember DONT TOUCH THE EARS !!!'' and ''care was taken to NOT TOUCH THE EARS'' etc... and on the gallery, there is a picture with a sign on the puppy pen saying ''Don't touch the ears''...

I just wondered if any GSD people could enlighten me as to why you can't touch a GSD pups ears?

Welcome - Skipmyre German Shepherd Breeders Scotland UK


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Is it because they want them to grow upright and fussing them would push them down? Is it because they tape them upright? No idea


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I've never heard of this before, maybe they think it will stop them from going up properly or something I don't know? I used to get told not to touch show coat poodles because the grease from hands will ruin the coat.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

we were told not to teach Bonnie to sit and never to play tuggy games with her when she was a puppy by the breeder. 
Ears will stand up whether you push them down or not. Bonnie has successfully learned to stand as well as sit for shows, and tuggy never harmed her either!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I have no idea but thats a god awful website 

Very stunning dogs though!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Lovely looking dogs, there are a couple of photos on the gallery page, 2nd and 4th from last that really look like Indie!

I have no idea why you can't touch the ears - I've never heard that before (unless it's a bit tongue in cheek??) I regularly visited Indie from 3wks up and was never told by the breeder not to touch ears in fact she said the more they were handled all over the better. Even having a really soft brush in hand and giving the odd gentle brush stroke to get them used to grooming was all positive.


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've heard about this, the breeder thinks playing with the ears will damage them and prevent them from standing strong. Load of rubbish


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't know, but my guess is that they think that the ears will become incorrect if you stroke the ears. I've never heard it said about German Shepherds before, but I've heard it from a friend who bought a Chodsky Pes (Bohemian Shepherd). They look like a miniature German Shepherd: Bohemian Shepherd - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
DIFESA - CANI PASTORI BOEMI chodsky pes obrana - YouTube

She imported the puppy from Czechia and the breeder told her that they should never scratch the puppy's behind the ears or they wouldn't stand properly and become "floppy".

I don't think there's any truth to it. My friend have scratched and caressed the puppy's ears ever since she got her and when I saw the puppy yesterday the ears were perfectly fine.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I know a collie whose ears can stand up or flatten down, its all in the muscle action, and a total myth that a person pushing them down can ruin them. What happens if a judge wanted to handle the dog in the ring and it shyed away because it was worried about the person touching the ears?


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

I've never heard of that before.
I've had five german shepherds and I love there ears and stroke there ears all the time without ever having a problem.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I got told off by Huskybob for fussing Yla's ears  :lol: (Ok so she's a husky not a GSD).


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

It may be a bit of a joke, maybe she makes sure the ears are correct a lot so it may be a bit of an in joke, like 'whatever you do, don't mess with the ears'.

They look like lovely dogs, great with the kids too! 



GingerRogers said:


> I have no idea but thats a god awful website
> 
> Very stunning dogs though!


What was wrong with the site?


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes it is because they want the ears to stand erect when the pups are adults. Some people believe that touching or playing with ears can soften the cartilage which will make the ears 'weak', thus not stand correctly. 

Personally, I don't believe it to be true!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Ah, thanks all. 

I thought it had something to do with their erect ears... I would have thought it would be better to get the dog used to it's ears being touched - especially with a breed like the GSD where it's ears stick up - they're bound to be touched as an adult.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> It may be a bit of a joke, maybe she makes sure the ears are correct a lot so it may be a bit of an in joke, like 'whatever you do, don't mess with the ears'.
> 
> They look like lovely dogs, great with the kids too!
> 
> What was wrong with the site?


Seriously  Startling to the eyes and the ears, ironically given the thread title


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> Seriously  Startling to the eyes and the ears, ironically given the thread title


Ah well I have the sound turned off and to be honest I rarely see a really good design on a breeders website, I kind of ignore the graphics and just look at the pictures.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> Seriously  Startling to the eyes and the ears, ironically given the thread title


Completely agree with you! Was far too "busy" and the music annoyed me so much I couldn't even be bothered to turn the volume off so just clicked the big red X


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Ah well I have the sound turned off and to be honest I rarely see a really good design on a breeders website, I kind of ignore the graphics and just look at the pictures.


Think yourself lucky the combined effect was a bit


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> Think yourself lucky the combined effect was a bit


I won't give it a try then!!

I'll be honest even the little 'ding' noises of the laptop annoy me, so I don't have sounds on.

The worst was a site full of lovely dogs blaring Donny Osmond's puppy love! A little too cheesy!


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

GingerRogers said:


> Think yourself lucky the combined effect was a bit


I'm with you on this one, I didn't even have the sound on but the luminous pink background combined with neon green/yellow text was an assault on my vision . It honestly hurt my eyes after a couple of minutes!

/pointless post!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> I won't give it a try then!!
> 
> I'll be honest even the little 'ding' noises of the laptop annoy me, so I don't have sounds on.
> 
> *The worst was a site full of lovely dogs blaring Donny Osmond's puppy love!* A little too cheesy!


Don't go to the Skipmyre 'puppy page'...


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

dandogman said:


> Don't go to the Skipmyre 'puppy page'...


Oh no, just did it!!!

The cardinal sin of a breeders website surely!


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

I also have my sound off due to having Meniere's Disease so any sounds mixed with my tinnitus is god awful but gave it a try just this once and  :lol:

Lovely dogs though and I have no idea about the OP's question so pointless post here too


----------

